# Hey everyone :)



## under_the_stairs (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi I'm Tom, I'm currently living on the Isle Of Sheppey in Kent but I may be moving soon. I love Halloween so much that my mum buys me Halloween presents instead of christmas ones. Ive made various props and afew small haunts but I don't have any pictures as my ex destroyed my laptop (I discovered he's not a very nice person lol)
Anyway, I can't wait to learn some more useful things and I certainly can't wait to see peoples costume idea's ( I love making costumes)


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. After years of asking, my family has finally started giving Halloween things for Christmas presents too. Isn't it great?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello and Welcome Tom. I'm kinda new around here too


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Under-The-Stairs!


----------

